# News from Atomic City: Big Aries



## CaptCBoard (Aug 3, 2002)

I'm posting this in advance of actually having photos and video, simply because I've just reached the milestone everyone has been waiting for.

I have just put the first actual kit into a box. This is really significant, but I have some other things to do before I can really start production. The first is to order the correct size boxes and those will take about a week to get here. 

Second is more nerve-wracking... In the past, when I've needed to put reinforcement into a part, such as the laser cannon barrels on the X-wing, I just go to my local source for brass tubing and buy what I need. In the case of the Aries and the sheer number of kits I need to put out, buying through the local source would make the cost of those parts close to $20 per kit and I'd have a lot of waste. So, I have to go to the manufacturer and order all the various pieces pre-cut.

Each leg assembly includes 12 pieces, which makes the count for an entire kit to be 48 pieces of brass that have to be cast into the various parts. I've just completed the final list of those parts and will get a quote for an order to make all the kits on the list.

I won't be waiting on those pre-cut parts, though. I am going to start making kits with what I can buy here. Having the pre-cut parts will not only be more cost effective, but will cut down the time it takes to prep the molds that use them.

I will also be shooting video of the assembly. It'll be uploaded to YouTube. This way I don't have to incur the cost of printing an assembly guide-- or spend the time writing it!

Scott


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

does the model have the part where the girl walks up the wall to get into the control room, or was that left out?


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

edward 2 said:


> does the model have the part where the girl walks up the wall to get into the control room, or was that left out?


 I do not think that part is in the kit- it would not be visible from any of the windows and it does not fit inside the hull at all. Kubrick filmed an iconic scene but that galley/transfer room simply will not work as filmed.


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

edward 2 said:


> does the model have the part where the girl walks up the wall to get into the control room, or was that left out?


That scene still confuses me!


----------



## David3 (Jun 2, 2010)

actually i think the galley set would fit into the aries sphere above the passenger cabin .. its just that it would be impossible to enter the cockpit the way they have it in the movie


----------



## CaptCBoard (Aug 3, 2002)

Not only does the galley not fit above the passenger cabin, but the flight deck does not, either-- not without a lot of creative compression (which I accomplished). There is room under the passenger cabin, but I'm not going to bother since you can't see it from the outside.

Scott


----------



## David3 (Jun 2, 2010)

yes there would be no point in including the galley in the kit as there are no viewports to see it through.

both the galley and a truncated version of the cockpit would indeed fit above the passenger cabin.
problem is that, understandably, most people logically assume that the cockpit lies on another deck above the galley which has prompted much discussion on why the stewardess exits the galley through the side opening instead of the top opening where it is assumed the cockpit is above.
you'll notice in the movie though that the galley lies to one side of the elevator which runs up the central axis of the ship and so only taking up half the space on that level.
you'll also notice that the cockpit windows are not located on the centreline of the ship at the top but off to one side, which would mean that the cockpit could be located in the empty hemisphere in the top of the ship on the other side of the elevator from the galley, both then being on the same level either side of the elevator.
so both would fit but the access to the cockpit would have to be from the side of the cabin, not through a door at the back as seen in the movie.
this would seem to make the stewardesses exit through a side door in the galley a little more logical but still not quite right.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

If the stewardess ("Oh, sky waitress!") were to do the full 180-degree walk to the top, the shot would have taken twice as long if she had walked at the same pace. 

Drama first!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

spawndude said:


> That scene still confuses me!


I always wondered if that scene was shot with a different design of the Aries in mind, or if there was something else going on, because it really seems a bit out of place except as a "wowWEE we're in SPACE" kind of moment. That goes to the design of the cockpit as well. I note there doesn't seem to be any actual way for the pilots to get from their seats to the hatch on the 'floor', other than just rolling out of the chair and falling.

Because remember, they WILL be in gravity when they land. Only 1/6th Earth Normal of course but still, I can't imagine anyone intentionally designing a craft where the crew hop to their stations like Olympic gymnasts.

(and again, not a problem in microgravity/free fall. I get that. As an orbital transfer vehicle cockpit it's fine. It's the landing on the Moon part that mucks things up.  )


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

This 0:28 second video shows how the stewardess spin was actually accomplished. 
Check how she nearly stumbles when the stage stops spinning!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm not so sure she stumbled so much as maybe had a bit of awkwardness with the velcro soles

So, um, what are the other two doorways? Where do they lead to?


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

now that i see it again, they messed up big time. she should of only walked 90 dec. and stepped in to the fight deck. the opening above is to the flight deck i think. the 180 is just for the wow facter too i think.

this mess would rate up there with the old west movie 6+ round guns. (never seen reloading)


----------



## CaptCBoard (Aug 3, 2002)

Thought you all might get a kick out of these...





































Oh, yeah....


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

THAT is very, very pretty. Well Done, Sir!


----------



## TrekFX (Apr 15, 2004)

Steve H said:


> THAT is very, very pretty. Well Done, Sir!


Wow.

Need to stop drooling now...


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

I just want to see a shot of somebody holding the darn thing. I know it's about 15", but numbers don't give the _feeling_.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Holy moly cajoley!


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

Good looking model, now if the was the Real one, they could land out here on Edwards.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

SteveR said:


> I just want to see a shot of somebody holding the darn thing. I know it's about 15", but numbers don't give the _feeling_.


If you've got a good sized Earth globe that will give you an idea ... but not a great one. Scott loaned me one of his 13" Space Pod castings to develop the interior for it. I looked at my globe and *thought* I had a handle on how big it was going to be, but until I held the castings in my hand I really didn't.


----------



## CaptCBoard (Aug 3, 2002)

And now-- The Flight Deck!


















YES!! Backlit instrument panels! No lighting components are included in the kit, but this thing is large enough that adding lights is really, really easy!










More photos in a couple of days. This thing only needs about 5 hours more work and it is DONE.

Scott


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Where's Ed Bishop?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

"Wow" is such an inadequate word.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

*GASP!!*

       

maybe a more adequate word


----------



## eagledocf15 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Now all we need is a big Orion Shuttle!*

Now all we need is a big Orion Shuttle!


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

eagledocf15 said:


> Now all we need is a big Orion Shuttle!



http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=371312

http://atomiccity.yuku.com/topic/785/1-48-scale-Orion#.UG2O92i0K-I


----------



## eagledocf15 (Nov 4, 2008)

Dave P said:


> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=371312
> 
> http://atomiccity.yuku.com/topic/785/1-48-scale-Orion#.UG2O92i0K-I


Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

This is so cool! Can't wait to see the finished pictures!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Steve H said:


> I always wondered if that scene was shot with a different design of the Aries in mind, or if there was something else going on, because it really seems a bit out of place except as a "wowWEE we're in SPACE" kind of moment.


That's exactly how I've always interpreted that shot. In terms of physical space inside the craft, it makes no sense whatsoever. It was just an instance of "let's use the old rotating-set-with-the-camera-locked-to-it trick" for visual impact. It's the same technique that let Fred Astaire dance on the walls and ceiling in_ Royal Wedding_.



starlord said:


> Good looking model, now if the was the Real one, they could land out here on Edwards.


Nah, the thing's obviously designed to operate in the vacuum of space. It would burn up if it attempted to enter the Earth's atmosphere.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

scotpens said:


> ...It would burn up if it attempted to enter the Earth's atmosphere.


I don't know - look at the size of those engines. That sucker looks like it's got enough thrust to slow itself down to 3mph then drift slowly down to Earth.

On the fliip side, it probably doesn't have enough thrust to do that.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

eagledocf15 said:


> Now all we need is a big Orion Shuttle!



How many different Orion shuttles have been made, out of curiousity?


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

CaptCBoard said:


> And now-- The Flight Deck!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CaptCBoard (Aug 3, 2002)

Just to put an official stamp on this...

The last of the problems and fixes have been retired. I officially declare this model will be going into ACTUAL production in the next week or so. I have some other kit orders to fill first, so I can get those off the work tables and use those spaces only for the Big Aries kit.

I have shipped a total of 5 kits as of now. That's not a remarkable number given how many still need to go out. Those kits have been a learning experience to show me exactly how I'm going to use the molds and exactly how to pack the kits. One kit went to France and arrived safely. Another has just gone to Japan and will get there on Monday, so we will see how that one has survived. I have also shipped a built kit. I won't be doing that again. It cost over $100 to ship and it took 2 boxes!

Scott


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

CaptCBoard said:


> Just to put an official stamp on this...
> 
> The last of the problems and fixes have been retired. I officially declare this model will be going into ACTUAL production in the next week or so. I have some other kit orders to fill first, so I can get those off the work tables and use those spaces only for the Big Aries kit.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you'll soon be at the best part of creating a kit, selling them and making back some cash on all those hundreds of hours and many dollars spent developing it! 

Maybe you'll get a bit of a Christmas season rush of ordering, even though they might take a few weeks to get them shipped out the door.

I've never seen you make a kit that wasn't worth waiting awhile for!


*N.B. I got your email and emailed you back about the decals, don't know if it got through. Sounds like you are a very busy man right now! *


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

does any one have any side view's of this ship ?


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

This may be a stupid question but, is the kit resin or styrene? I have one of your Mercury capsule models and it is awesome. I really want an Aries,but resin kits are usually out of my price range. Awesome talent you have there!:thumbsup:


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> How many different Orion shuttles have been made, out of curiousity?


Aurora kit.

Airfix kit.

Moebius kit (subtle retool of Aurora kit).

Lunar Models kit.

Captain Cardboard kit.

Am I forgetting anything?

The Moebius retool is pretty sweet given the scale, but this iconic subject has long deserved a larger, more accurate reproduction. God willing, now that the Aries is done, it will soon have one!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Carson Dyle said:


> Aurora kit.
> 
> Airfix kit.
> 
> ...


Stargazer.
http://starshipmodeler.biz/shop/index.cfm/product/20_207/orion-iii-spaceplane-passenger.cfm
http://starshipmodeler.biz/shop/index.cfm/product/21_207/orion-2-cargoplane.cfm

My build of the stargazer cargo shuttle:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/stargazer-orion2a.html

Like Scott, Ian prides himself on his accuracy


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

Moonman27 said:


> This may be a stupid question but, is the kit resin or styrene? I have one of your Mercury capsule models and it is awesome. I really want an Aries,but resin kits are usually out of my price range. Awesome talent you have there!:thumbsup:


Resin. 

http://atomiccity.yuku.com/topic/787/15INCH-ARIES-ORDERING-INFORMATION?page=1#.UNMdCmi0K-I


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Carson Dyle said:


> Am I forgetting anything?


Wilco. (Looks like an Aurora recast.)


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Carson Dyle said:


> Aurora kit.
> 
> Airfix kit.
> 
> ...






John P said:


> Stargazer.
> http://starshipmodeler.biz/shop/index.cfm/product/20_207/orion-iii-spaceplane-passenger.cfm
> http://starshipmodeler.biz/shop/index.cfm/product/21_207/orion-2-cargoplane.cfm
> 
> ...



People genuinely sharing info and tips with an eye out for helping one another is what makes this forum so much better then a lot of other places.

Thanks to both of you guys for the info! :thumbsup:


----------



## SprueUS (Mar 31, 2004)

Carson Dyle said:


> Aurora kit.
> 
> Airfix kit.
> 
> ...



In addition to others listed, there were a couple of obscure models. I also recall "Collect-Aire" had a resin Orion and one man pod, there was that little resin ornament kit and a Japanese garage company "Red Baron" had a resin orion and a one man pod.

You can see photos of the "Collect-Aire" kit here...

http://orion2001.blogspot.com/

I had forgotten the lunar models one. That thing was one huge piece of resin!


----------



## Lee Staton (May 13, 2000)

I still have the Red Baron pod model built and on the shelf (humorous translation error on the instruction sheet said "One Man Pot". It was my very first resin model, back in 1985! When I opened the box I had no idea what to do with the light blue resin parts!

I had the Red Baron Orion as well, but sold it at WonderFest a few years back. It was small, but very nicely detailed.

On the list of Orions, don't forget the little one in white metal from Comet.

Lee


----------



## fernieo (Mar 22, 2000)

Carson Dyle said:


> Aurora kit.
> 
> Airfix kit.
> 
> ...


This extremely rare Japanese Kit from Marusan:
http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2413/2081767827_fd8571d7ce_o.jpg


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

fernieo said:


> This extremely rare Japanese Kit from Marusan:
> http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2413/2081767827_fd8571d7ce_o.jpg


That's a good one!


----------

